# Opening a business in Canada



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi folks,

I'm currently considering the idea of maybe taking my business to Ontario, Canada and was wondering if anyone either knows the basic requirements to do so, or could point me in the direction of somewhere I can get the details from.

I currently run a business in the UK, having bought into an already operating business (this business has been running successfully for almost ten years now) around six months ago.

I have a fairly decent financial budget with which to work with, and am basically weighing up the options of moving to another part of Europe, or to Canada.

I've been to the country pretty much every year for the past four years, and have family over there (aunt, uncle, cousins), who also run a successful business.

Any help you can offer would be much appreciated folks.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

If you are looking to start up a new business, this will help you get an idea of stuff

City of Toronto: Municipal Licensing and Standards Division

I would recommend buying a franchise or already running business to know how to find and maintain things the way they are supposed to..

Businesses For Sale Canada - Buy a business or Sell a business


What business are you looking at, should be your first question.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Entrepreneurs and investors: Entrepreneurs

The Entrepreneural Programme is presently suspended.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> Entrepreneurs and investors: Entrepreneurs
> 
> The Entrepreneural Programme is presently suspended.


What does this mean? That it's pretty much out of the question to move over until this is reopened?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

David1979 said:


> What does this mean? That it's pretty much out of the question to move over until this is reopened?


I would say so unless you can obtain another type visa.


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

As I mentioned, my family over there have a business also, so I could get a job working for them, but that's not something I'm keen on doing as I'd then be restricted to that particular job, wouldn't I?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Aw man sorry I thought you had a visa, anyway, there is a start up visa, which is very friendly.It started in April I believe..

Start-up visa


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

David1979 said:


> As I mentioned, my family over there have a business also, so I could get a job working for them, but that's not something I'm keen on doing as I'd then be restricted to that particular job, wouldn't I?


Getting a job with family is not as easy as it appears on the surface. Firstly they (family) must apply to the G of C for permission to hire someone from outside of the country by proving they need the position filled and that they have advertised the position as required by law and not received any suitable replies. Such applications are not receiving as favourable replies as in the past as the system was much abused.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Getting a job with family is not as easy as it appears on the surface. Firstly they (family) must apply to the G of C for permission to hire someone from outside of the country by proving they need the position filled and that they have advertised the position as required by law and not received any suitable replies. Such applications are not receiving as favourable replies as in the past as the system was much abused.


Agreed, such practices are very much frowned upon


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

findraj said:


> Aw man sorry I thought you had a visa, anyway, there is a start up visa, which is very friendly.It started in April I believe..
> 
> Start-up visa


This is rather interesting, thanks for that!


----------

